# Farewell, adios, au revoir...



## Philnic (Aug 3, 2002)

It's time to go: I've lived without TiVo for a couple of months now, and not missed it as much as I thought I would. As a final act, I hooked it up to AltEPG via dialup, just for fun...

...and then put it on eBay!

Anyone looking for a 250GB Tivo, start your bidding!


----------



## johnscott99 (Sep 23, 2002)

Bid


----------



## LarryDavid (Jan 4, 2007)

Mine is probably going soon, I will follow this with interest


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Philnic said:


> It's time to go: I've lived without TiVo for a couple of months now, and not missed it as much as I thought I would. As a final act, I hooked it up to AltEPG via dialup, just for fun...
> 
> ...and then put it on eBay!
> 
> Anyone looking for a 250GB Tivo, start your bidding!





LarryDavid said:


> Mine is probably going soon, I will follow this with interest


This you would be better following it on Ebay as it appears to all ready on there.


----------



## Philnic (Aug 3, 2002)

29 people following with interest, apparently ; but only one bid so far !


----------



## johnscott99 (Sep 23, 2002)

Did you see the two going for £15 each with £19 postage? - noone bid


----------



## Philnic (Aug 3, 2002)




----------



## SolidTechie (Dec 11, 2002)

The last one I bought for £17.47 plus P&P of £12.50 - the previous one was p&p of £6.95.

I wouldn't bid on them with a p&p figure clearly OTT


----------



## Philnic (Aug 3, 2002)

Well, it went for £38, with delivery set at £10.

Delivery is a bit of a problem, since the Tivo is quite heavy (packaged, mine weighed in at 6.6kg, and the cheapest tracked delivery I could get at the post office was about £14. I could have got a lower price from a courier, but I wanted to minimise the hassle.)


----------



## Richard Loxley (Jun 4, 2002)

Philnic said:


> Delivery is a bit of a problem, since the Tivo is quite heavy (packaged, mine weighed in at 6.6kg, and the cheapest tracked delivery I could get at the post office was about £14. I could have got a lower price from a courier, but I wanted to minimise the hassle.)


Have a look at http://www.parcel2go.com/ - very easy to book online, they pick up from your door, and you should be able to send a Tivo for under a tenner. They just re-sell service from all the major couriers without you needing an account with the actual courier.

I've used them a couple of times and was very happy with the service.


----------



## LarryDavid (Jan 4, 2007)

+1 for parcel2go. Use it myself all the time now for anything too large/valuable for second class packet.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

and they're also handy for getting holiday luggage home when a ryanair/easyjet type flight is your daughters last leg home - given her luggage weighed nearly as much as she does


----------



## Philnic (Aug 3, 2002)

...and after all that palaver of putting it on eBay and watching the bids slowly trickle in, boxing the thing up, schlepping it to the post office, paying £14 to ship it...

Parcel Force somehow manage to lose it.

One Tivo, lovingly boxed, is on the loose somewhere in the Acton region. It will probably end its life in a skip (as the a*** of a postal worker who stole it discovers it ISN'T a DVD player, and can't figure out quite WHAT it is...)


----------



## johnscott99 (Sep 23, 2002)

I bought one from eBay for £11.50 and postage was only £6.95 for 48hour signed for. 
Get me!


----------



## Philnic (Aug 3, 2002)

In that case, you're doubly lucky you didn't win the one I was selling. You would never have received it!


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I _was _sent tracked wasn't it ?

Always send ebay items with a tracked service requiring a signature,
they often don't "arrive" otherwise and the buyers get a free item. 

[edit] Ah now read the thread fully, and see you did send it tracked !


----------



## Philnic (Aug 3, 2002)

The purchaser asked Parcel Force about the missing parcel, and they said something like "the seller can claim for the lost item, and they will then be able to send you a replacement".

Ha! If only life were so simple!


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

So how much is a tivo 'worth' for insurance purposes?


----------



## Nimbus (May 29, 2004)

how much it is worth, and how much he will get, will be two very different things I suspect..

Given that ebay seems full of people 'working' the system, I suspect it wasnt lost at all, and Philnic has been 'done'.... 

Did they pay by paypal by any chance ?


----------



## davesh (Aug 11, 2007)

Philnic said:


> Parcel Force somehow manage to lose it.


If it was a lifetime subbed machine perhaps you could consider legal action against Tivo 

Dave


----------



## Philnic (Aug 3, 2002)

Nimbus said:


> how much it is worth, and how much he will get, will be two very different things I suspect..
> 
> Given that ebay seems full of people 'working' the system, I suspect it wasnt lost at all, and Philnic has been 'done'....
> 
> Did they pay by paypal by any chance ?


No, I wasn't "done" - except by Parcel Force, who seem incapable of tracking a parcel into their own delivery vans. It disappeared before it went out to the intended recipient.

In reply to another poster's question about the value of the Tivo for compensation purposes: when you make a claim against Parcel Force, if the lost item was sold through eBay (or similar) you have to give them the eBay reference number. I assume (hope!) that they will use the actual selling price as the value of the item.


----------



## Nimbus (May 29, 2004)

Philnic said:


> No, I wasn't "done" - except by Parcel Force, who seem incapable of tracking a parcel into their own delivery vans. It disappeared before it went out to the intended recipient.
> 
> In reply to another poster's question about the value of the Tivo for compensation purposes: when you make a claim against Parcel Force, if the lost item was sold through eBay (or similar) you have to give them the eBay reference number. I assume (hope!) that they will use the actual selling price as the value of the item.


Fair enough, sadly Ebay is rife with chancers taking advantage of Paypal always 'siding' with the buyer...

If its any help, on the valuation front, I sold my 320Gb Tivo, with 512 Mb cachecard and a Sony dtx set top box for just over £100 + delivery this week..

I had to use parcelforce too, ( against my better judgement I think, but was left with no choice as most of the 'normal' couriers now only want to deal with 'business accounts'  )

Fingers crossed mine gets there ok !


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

just a wee plug for parcels2go, only used 'em twice but no probs on either - they sub out to a major courier, pick up and deliver for a pretty fair price.


----------



## Philnic (Aug 3, 2002)

Finally got a refund and "compensation" from Parcel Force. Not much of an apology, though.


----------

